# Kayak Rack And Loading Jig



## Martin W (Jul 19, 2016)

My wife likes to kayak. We had a J rack for putting the Kayak on the roof rack of the 4 Runner. She can't lift the kayak by herself to load it.
So she asked if I could build a dolly for getting it on the roof Challenge accepted!
Now she can lift one end and set the keel on the roller and pick the other end and push it onto the roof racks.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 19, 2016)

nice work, looks great!


----------



## brino (Jul 19, 2016)

Great solution!
-brino


----------



## Martin W (Jul 20, 2016)

I used some 2'x2' .100" square tubing and another piece that slides inside. This way I can take the roller off and use the other part to carry our bikes. I had some aluminum given to me a few years ago, and use this for the roller and bracket for the bearing.
I drilled a 1-3/8" hole for the bearing and then used a boring bar to size it to 1.500. The bracket I mounted in the chuck and bored an 11/16" hole and then used an expandable reamer to finish off at .750". The bearing is off an old lawnmower deck for the belt tensioning.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## fixit (Jul 20, 2016)

My solution was a light weight trailer, so well liked by others I made & sold one in SC to a friend. He wants to start a business.


----------

